# Température excessive iMac ???



## pandemoniumresident (26 Juin 2008)

Bonjour les spécialistes,

je viens d'installer un petit utilitaire pour vérifier la température  de mon iMac que je trouvais un peu chaud, voici ce que Temperature Monitor me donne, j'aimerais avoir votre avis sur ces données.

Je précise que c'est 2,4GHZ et qu'il tourne presque 24h/24...

Dois-je m'inquiéter ?

Merci de vos réponses !


----------



## Marvin_R (26 Juin 2008)

Salut

Ecoute, j'ai un iMac alu 3Ghz, et j'ai sensiblement les mêmes températures que toi. Pour une température ambiante de 27°C. Donc ça semble correct.

Ce qui me fait le plus peur est la température du transfo qui monte facilement à 80°C ou le lecteur optique qui monte à 60°C. Je crains un peu pour les DVD et leur vieillissement, j'ose pas les laisser trop longtemps dans le lecteur. 

A part ça, les composants sont prévus pour fonctionner à ses températures, donc pas de risque.

Pour infos mes mesures :
CPU A : 46
CPU B : 47
GPU : 55
GPU diode : 61
GPU Heatsink : 54
Mem Controller : 49
Airport Card : 46
HB Bay 1 : 58
Optical Drive : 48
Power supply : 70
HD : 59

Si je joue, ça monte facilement de 10°C.


----------



## pandemoniumresident (26 Juin 2008)

Merci beaucoup de ta réponse cela me rassure un... Toutefois moi ce n'est pas en jouant mais en bossant (photoshop, illustrator, flash...) je ne pensais pas que les températures montaient autant pour des utilisations ne soumettant pas la bête à des contraintes énormes...

Enfin, encore une fois merci à toi de ta réponse !!


----------



## giori (27 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Je me posais justement la question car je trouve aussi que mon iMac alu est assez chaud surtout en haut de l'écran (mais ça c'est logique)

N'ayant pas de logiciel de surveillance, j'ai posé un thermomètre sur l'arrête supérieure de l'écran et la température indiquée est 42° pour une température ambiante de 29°.

J'imagine donc qu'à l'intérieur c'est encore plus chaud...

A propos, serait-il possible de connaître l'utilitaire en question ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Marvin_R (27 Juin 2008)

Sous dashboard, tu as iStat pro (gratuit) :
http://islayer.com/support/?p=24

Et si je me trompe pas, pandemoniumresident parlait de l'application Temperature Monitor dispo ici (aussi gratuit) :
http://www.bresink.com/osx/TemperatureMonitor.html


----------



## giori (28 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,

Super ! Merci

J'ai installé IstaPro sousDashboard, il n'y a pas tout à fait les mêmes données que vous mais les plus importantes y sont :

Ainsi j'ai 47° au CPU A, 58° au CPU diode, 51 au AirportCard, etc... donc à priori c'est à peu près normal.

Merci encore


----------



## soldatlouis71 (28 Juin 2008)

bonjours je me permet de réagir car j'ai deja poster sur divers question, pour de probleme de ligne et autre ecran qui ce coupe.

Mais je pense que c'est ma carte graphique qui chauffe.

j'ai donc un mac intel 17" de mars 2006 et doc j'ai certain bug d'affichage voir des coupure d'affichage et aussi un mac qui ram quand le bug apparaisse.

Mes température son en lecture video HD:

CPU A          53°
Ambiant      31°
GPU DIODE  75°
HD               47°
Memoire       56°
optique        40


les valeur au repos son nettement inferieur sauf pour le GPU qui lui reste a 70 ou 71°

Alors la carte chauffe t elle de trop et puis y faire quelque chose (nettoyage par exemple).
Sinon l'alimentation de ventilo du gpu est de 1,98W.

Par ayeur je trouve bizarre que le les ventillo ne semballe pas avec des temperature pareille.


----------



## giori (29 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Ah oui, moi au GPU diode j'ai 59°  Et ça me parraîssait déjà élevé !

Bon courage dans tes recherches


----------



## soldatlouis71 (29 Juin 2008)

bon je viens de voir que l'ordi coupe apres 76° au GPU donc temps que je mets ni itune ni un video ca va .


Et j'ai pris le risque de nettoyer en démontant la bête et franchement y avais énormément de poussière.


----------



## giori (1 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,



soldatlouis71 a dit:


> bon je viens de voir que l'ordi coupe apres 76° au GPU donc temps que je mets ni itune ni un video ca va .
> 
> 
> Et j'ai pris le risque de nettoyer en démontant la bête et franchement y avais énormément de poussière.



Euh, c'est quoi comme iMac ?

Parce que si c'est un alu et que tu l'as démonté, alors là chapeau


----------



## soldatlouis71 (1 Juillet 2008)

non non iil est de 2006 et le probleme semble etre règlé suite au nettoyage.


----------



## giori (1 Juillet 2008)

...,

Ah...

Parce pour l'instant le mien est encore récent mais je me dis que ça arrivera forcément un jour et franchement, je ne vois pas comment ouvrir un iMac alu ne serait-ce que pour le dépoussiérer


----------



## kinon (3 Juillet 2008)

marignan83 a dit:


> ...,
> 
> Ah...
> 
> Parce pour l'instant le mien est encore récent mais je me dis que ça arrivera forcément un jour et franchement, je ne vois pas comment ouvrir un iMac alu ne serait-ce que pour le dépoussiérer



comme j'ai eu l'occasion de voir exécuter cette opération deux fois pour echange de dalle...ca n'est pas compliqué.
Il suffit d'être soigneux sans plus.


----------



## pht (3 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je posterai rapidement mes résultats car moi aussi je trouve qu'il chauffe beaucoup mon iMac alu (3,06GHz) par rapport à mon iMac blanc de 2006 (core duo 2.0GHz).

Quelles cartes graphiques avez-vous?

Il parait que Nvidia a déclaré que certains chipset avait des problèmes de surchauffe&#8230;serait-ce lié?

Pour qui lit l'anglais : 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/pcworld/20080703/tc_pcworld/147911

cordialement
nerip


(Ce problème Nvidia semble ne concerner que les portables autant pour moi ; l'iMac chauffe quand même beaucoup sans faire de tâches lourdes, qu'est-ce que cela va être lorsque je vais faire des rendus d'image synthèse ou jouer à Diablo3&#8230)


----------



## pht (8 Juillet 2008)

Pour infos mes mesures avec un calcul de rendering sous modo :

CPU A : 55
CPU B : 76
GPU : 63
GPU diode : 71
GPU Heatsink : 63
t ambiente : 22
Mem Controller : 59
Airport Card : 57
CPU Fan : 1836 rpm

cordialement


----------



## tritor (8 Juillet 2008)

Moi aussi il chauffe beaucoup, mais je vous dit pas le mac mini G4 après 3 heures d'halo,
on pourrait faire cuire un oeuf.


----------



## titixp2 (19 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

moi sa donne sa : http://a.bardonnaud.free.fr/macG/Image 2.png

et j'ai mis température monitor 4.51 et je suis surpris de votre qu'il n'y a aucun limites de température....

voir ; http://a.bardonnaud.free.fr/macG/Image 4.png

Je me pose la question suivante : Si un jour un ventilateur s'arrête mon Imac va se mettre en sécurité?

TiTiXp


----------



## giori (21 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,



kinon a dit:


> comme j'ai eu l'occasion de voir exécuter cette opération deux fois pour echange de dalle...ca n'est pas compliqué.
> Il suffit d'être soigneux sans plus.



Intéressant !

Et est-ce que tu te souviens de la manière de faire ?

Parce qu'à part les deux vis pour déposer la petite trappe d'accès aux barrettes de mémoire, je ne vois pas trop comment faire pour démonter ça


----------



## jacjac (22 Juillet 2008)

j'ai lu sur un SVMmac (octobre dernier et juillet 08) que la dalle est simplement aimantée ; sur la photo et les commentaires, on voit qu'il est possible de l'enlever à l'aide de ventouses ménagères ; attention à la  poussière ; selon eux, il faudrait presque se trouver dans un local quasiment stérile ; attention au fait que démonter soi-même la dalle entraîne la perte de la garantie ; on peut changer les barrettes de mémoire, pas la dalle.


----------



## jacjac (22 Juillet 2008)

Une petite précision : dans la revue ils disent textuellement "ventouses ménagères " ; moi je traduirais par : ventouses "genre de déménagement", en tous cas pas celles du plombier pour déboucher le lavabo, mais ce n'est qu'un avis personnel


----------

